# what light bulb to use?



## herpkeeper10 (May 1, 2012)

hi all i just got a zoo med light fixture and i am using it for my new dart frogs i am planning on getting. i am unsure what lights to use though. the man at the pet store was trying to get me to buy a heat light but i know that the heat from flourescent lights will be enough so i dont think he knows what he is talking about. i got these lights instead Amazon.com: Exo Terra Repti-Glo 2.0 Compact Fluorescent Full Spectrum Terrarium Lamp, 13-Watt: Pet Supplies are they okay? i have two of them in and im not sure if i should be using two different bulbs for optimal growth? also i do not want to harm my frogs. i am using this in my 12x12x18 exoterra.


----------



## goof901 (Jan 9, 2012)

Those are UVB bulbs and you do not need those. What you are looking for are 6500 k cfl bulbs for plant growth.


----------



## herpkeeper10 (May 1, 2012)

i understand uvb is not needed, but will it harm my frogs? i already got the bulbs otherwise i would just go with cfl 6500k. i can always get cfls and put the others on ebay as i barely used them.


----------



## Shinosuke (Aug 10, 2011)

Word on the street is that UVB can be beneficial to frogs but is not necessary. There are some pretty in-depth conversations about it on the board somewhere. If you have a normal glass top between your lights and the tank it will block most of the UVB anyway, so I wouldn't worry too much about it.

Oh, and your amazon link didn't work for me.


----------



## herpkeeper10 (May 1, 2012)

Shinosuke said:


> Word on the street is that UVB can be beneficial to frogs but is not necessary. There are some pretty in-depth conversations about it on the board somewhere. If you have a normal glass top between your lights and the tank it will block most of the UVB anyway, so I wouldn't worry too much about it.
> 
> Oh, and your amazon link didn't work for me.


sorry for the link, does this one work? Exo Terra Full Spectrum Repti Glo 2.0 Terrarium Lamp - Lighting - Lighting - PetSmart

yea i dont have any glass yet but i am planning on just seeing if i can find an old picture frame at a thrift store with the right dimensions and take the glass from that and use it. so there is no way that these bulbs will harm my frogs right? it shows a picture of what i believe is a mint terribilis right on the box so im thinking that its fine. anyone know for sure? so i can ease my worries.


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

Here is a good, low cost, 6500K bulb. Only 10 watts so it's perfect for smaller vivs, and available at Wal-Mart.

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/parts-construction/79331-great-bulb-smaller-vivs.html


----------



## Shinosuke (Aug 10, 2011)

Yea that link works but it's overkill - you're paying $15 for no reason. The uvb won't penetrate the glass top, just get a normal compact fluorescent bulb.

Oh, and don't listen to that petsmart employee. Dart frogs do well at room temp.s, a heat bulb would burn them up.


----------



## herpkeeper10 (May 1, 2012)

Shinosuke said:


> Yea that link works but it's overkill - you're paying $15 for no reason. The uvb won't penetrate the glass top, just get a normal compact fluorescent bulb.
> 
> Oh, and don't listen to that petsmart employee. Dart frogs do well at room temp.s, a heat bulb would burn them up.


i already purchased them anyway and they are already on the fixture on my tank, so should i go ahead and use it? or do u think i should just pick up regular 6500k cfls and sell these on ebay? 
it wasnt pet smart, belieive it or not it was a reptile specific store that told me that but the kid was young. i know enough to know that those types of lights shouldnt be used for darts. i maybe even can return them at the store atleast for store credit and perhaps pick up other stuff


----------



## Shinosuke (Aug 10, 2011)

Is it worth your time and effort to try and get some money back? That's your call, buddy. =)


----------

